# Соматические проблемы при заболеваниях позвоночника



## darling (6 Фев 2021)

Пояснично-кресцовый остехондроз,листез.... Вот таки болит весь низ,копчик. Ещё и появилась деликатная проблема с опорожнением кишечника (запор)

Понимаю-сидячая работа,мало движения,моя болячка....Стараюсь включать в рацион питания послабляющие продукты-свекла,морская капуста,обязательно маслице и тд. Ставлю свечи с новокаином. Раньше было супер опорожнение. Сейчас ...хнык! Мучаюсь. Может клизму сифонную ставить? Улыбнуло.

Расскажите,поделитесь кто,как справляется. Спасибо за понимание.

Лечебная диета от запоров​Чтобы не страдать от хронических запоров, важно следить за своим питанием:


отдать предпочтение овощам, фруктам, отрубям, ягодам, черному хлебу и зелени;
исключить из рациона жирную пищу, мучное, сладкое, рис и бананы;
стараться заменить морскую рыбу на речную (она лучше усваивается);
употреблять кисломолочные продукты.
Диету обязательно нужно сочетать с регулярными физическими нагрузками. Менее всего запорами страдают люди, придерживающиеся активного образа жизни.

Масла от запора​Растительные масла являются надежным средством, которое оказывает слабительное действие. Обычно масло необходимо принимать перед приемом пищи. Но важно помнить, что ежедневно использовать масло в этих целях не рекомендуется, так как оно способно навредить пищеварительной системе.

Для решения вопроса с запором можно воспользоваться таким маслом:


касторовым;
вазелиновым;
льняным;
тыквенным;
оливковым;
облепиховым;
подсолнечным.

Может быть прибегнуть к лекарствам? Так их  море у меня,не хочется.

Фитолакс,дюфалак,слабилен,фортранс,гутталакс....их полно!


ПоясницаРазмножение: любовь к противоположному полу, мотивация всех желанийКонфликты с сексуальным партнёром, чувство собственной сексуальной несостоятельности, нежелательное для пациента развитие событий в семье и на работе, негативные эмоции из-за невозможности удовлетворить свои материальные желания.



а это моя психосоматика ....кхе кхе Может быть.

Нарушение чувствительности кожи (онемение) на внутренней поверхности бедра.

Очень пренеприятно. Гепариновая мазь,массаж...


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (6 Фев 2021)

@darling, это нарушение инервации тазовых органов, увы кроме свечей и микроклизм нечего не поможет. Я вот тоже страдаю тем же по 3-4 дня ну не как хнык хнык.


----------



## горошек (6 Фев 2021)

Не знаю как при нарушении инервации, но вот как раз препараты магния хорошо помогают. Но не аспаркам, он видно и впрямь больше сердцу несёт. На цитрате магния эффект был, и у меня и у внучки, хотя у нас прям запора не было, но стул был жёсткий и тугой, ох, простите за подробности, но тема такая. И вот, поосторожнее с отрубями. Не смотря на всё написанное, они тоже способствуют запору. Проверенно на мне и на подруге. Может не во всех случаях, может при превышении дозы, но понаблюдайте.


----------



## darling (6 Фев 2021)

Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> кроме свечей и микроклизм нечего не поможет. Я вот тоже страдаю тем же по 3-4 дня ну не как хнык хнык.


однако! Думаю попробовать типа Дюфалака.В понедельник спрошу у сотрудницы,она принимает и не такой дорогой. Микрофлору восстанавливает. Она с врачом гастроэнтерологом работает,вместе и принимают. На вид стройняшки,жизнерадостны....это к слову и впечатлениям сказала.



горошек написал(а):


> поосторожнее с отрубями. Не смотря на всё написанное, они тоже способствуют запору. Проверенно на мне и на подруге. Может не во всех случаях, может при превышении дозы, но понаблюдайте.


отруби? Хорошо,мне казалось ,что они способствуют,но сейчас вижу ,что что-то не то. Подробности-это нормально.Ходить с полным кишечником-убийственно,интоксикация и другое пренеприятное.

Магний-магнезия. Раньше перед операциями давали теплую магнезию,эффект ...ооооо все унитазы  пффф.
На аптеке ру посмотрю что есть.



Ирина Хомутенко написал(а):


> свечей


Ирина,какие именно свечи? С новокаином взяла,так себе. Ставлю микроклизмы спринцовкой с прохладной водой. Эффект есть,но надо ждать,а тут на работу бежать. Или с вечера клизмиться?


----------



## горошек (6 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Магний-магнезия. Раньше перед операциями давали теплую магнезию,эффект ...ооооо все унитазы пффф.
> На аптеке ру посмотрю что есть.


Давление у вас как? Если низкое, то не переусердствуйте с магнием. Хотя, у меня низкое, и пульс редкий, но магнелис В6 форте хорошо зашёл. Правда, у меня кроме него с питании источников магния прям минимум, даже для прожиточного недостаточный. Всю жизнь на диете, борюсь за вес, в основном белок и фрукты-овощи, но от пары долек шоколада к чаю отказаться не могу. 
А дюфалак хороший препарат, правда не всем помогает. А маленькой нашей вообще не пошёл, газы с него сильно мучали.


----------



## darling (6 Фев 2021)

Давление в норме с гипотензивными. Нашла порошки магния сульфата 27 рубл 200гр по моему так. Нет,не буду магнезию брать. 
Лучше масляные микроклизмы. Были или есть желатиновые капсулы,только не через рот.Можно попробовать с вечера.

Тоже с весом согрешила, но сбросила за год почти 16 кг. Ем почти всё, маленькие порции. Физическая нагрузка мала из-за болей.Но всё -равно хожу,ещё и дорожку купила,чтобы дома не засидеться.

Раньше свёкла очень помогала,ну таки очень! Сейчас что-то не то пошло,к сожалению.

Дааа,чаевничать люблю.Хороший чай,с добавками имбиря,корицы,разных трав. Раньше обязательно конфетку или зефирку. Сейчас нет,всё практически без сахара. Шоколад не "лезет" Благодарные пациенты закормили,так что перебор был.Всё подаренное раздариваю коллегам.Те тоже дарят...Вот так и ходят шоколадки по кругу.Улыбнуло.


----------



## горошек (6 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Благодарные пациенты закормили,так что перебор был.Всё подаренное раздариваю коллегам.Те тоже дарят...Вот так и ходят шоколадки по кругу


Везёт... Нам тоже дарили, но так, чтоб не поесть... Не было такого.
А почему магнезию не хотите? Ее ведь от давления даже колют. Для туалета дёшево и сердито. Может просто дозу подобрать, чтоб совсем не снесло?


----------



## darling (6 Фев 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Везёт... Нам тоже дарили, но так, чтоб не поесть... Не было такого.


дарят разный от дорогих-черных ,до дешевых пластилиновых. Вот и жевала постоянно,не могла не вскрыть.Одной долькой не обходилось,сьедалась вся. Вот и отврат.



горошек написал(а):


> даже колют. Для туалета дёшево и сердито. Может просто дозу подобрать, чтоб совсем не снесло?


да,дозу подобать. Я максималистка,как бы не переборщить. На работе -это ууусёёё! Однажды было такое. Курага расслабила. Кстати, забыла про курагу. Меня она слабила классно.


----------



## darling (7 Фев 2021)

Купила сенаде 10 табл,попробую. Свёклу варю целую кастрюлю. Ещё маслице льняное для микроклизмы. Обошла 3 аптеки,нигде нет маленькой спринцовки,прям-таки детской. Взяла 2 2.0 мл  шприца,тоже пойдёт.

Магнезию,нет,не буду брать. Боюсь согрешу с ней.


----------



## Дина (7 Фев 2021)

Девушки, дюфалак и лактулоза других производителей мне кажется наиболее оптимальным выбором из лекарственной поддержки. Сенну и прочие травы не использую по причине трудности подбора дозы-раз, и потому что их нельзя принимать долго. Умными словами не объясню, давно читала про механизм действия трав со слабительным эффектом, там говорилось, что как разовая акция можно воспользоваться, но более нескольких дней нежелательно.
Вообще, конечно, диета и упражнения на мышцы живота (банальное втягивание живота, можно делать и лежа, можно усилить изометрическим компонентом), но пока это все начнёт действовать помочь организму лактулозой. 
Ну и в инструкции к нейромидину написано, что должен активировать перистальтику.


----------



## darling (8 Фев 2021)

@Дина, согласна. Придут гастроэнтерологи спрошу про чудо-препарат.Который и микрофлору поддерживает,послабление мягкое,приятно на вкус....

Сегодня ,после вчерашних приемов -сенаде 2 табл,свёкла,масляная микроклизма,свеча новокаина.Процесс опорожнения на отлично. Но ведь это так много!Не переусердствовать,а то кишечник заленится.

пс завариваю аптечную ромашку.Хорошо действует на ЖКТ

И всё-таки  -дюфалак,лактулоза,порталак.


----------



## AlexSam (8 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> И всё-таки  -дюфалак,лактулоза,порталак.


Назначали дюфалак, но есть некоторые особенности.) Обязательно! много пить, подбирать дозу постепенно, повышая до регулярного или жидкого, потом постепенно, снижать до регулярного. Отменять резко нельзя. Опорожнение в одно и то же время, спокойно, без спешки. Даже,если нет позывов. Микроклизмы прохладной водой для спазма и усиления перистальтики. Если нет эффекта- добавят спазмолитик. Диета. Дозировки не пишу, выбор за гастроэнтерологом), Перед этим сдавали копрограмму, ОАК, УЗИ внутренних органов.


----------



## FlyLady (8 Фев 2021)

"Ширлайн" - наше всё! 

"Ширлайн" - природное средство, полученное вакуумным выпариванием лечебной минеральной воды озера Шира. Способствует оптимизации функции печени, поджелудочной железы, желудочно-кишечного тракта, почек, обладает косметологическим, противовоспалительным, антибактериальным, успокаивающим, желчегонным, мочегонным, слабительным эффектами.

Но лучше курсом (или курсами) желчь прогнать.


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2021)

@FlyLady, Мариночка, живу в двух часах езды от Шира, про "Ширлайн" не слышала.  
Спасибо, буду знать. 
Да, про воду ширинскую не понаслышке знаю - гонит всё - камни, песок из почек (личный опыт).
Лечат ею многое - нарушенный обмен веществ, кстати, тоже.


----------



## Дина (8 Фев 2021)

В порядке размышления, не подумайте, что критикую. Эффект от этой чудо-соли случайно не от повышенного содержания солей магния? Так то минеральную воду (если она не столовая, а лечебная) можно пить с разумной осторожностью и только после консультации с врачом. 
Опять же-"желчь прогнать": а если желчный в гипотонусе, а если наметился перегиб, а если песок и т.д. и т.п. Так и до колики можно допрогоняться. 
Это я к чему-навредить можно чем угодно,  даже усиленным питьём обычной воды (как сейчас модно советовать выпивать чуть не по 3 литра в день),  а уж про минерализованную и говорить нечего. Я бы без рекомендации врача и обследования ЖКТ пить лечебную воду не стала бы. К тому же вопрос с дозой: для каких-то вод дозы чуть не столовыми ложками считаются.


----------



## DimaA (8 Фев 2021)

А у кого нибудь есть от остеохондроза учащенное мочеиспускание ? Простите за подробности ...


----------



## Дина (8 Фев 2021)

@DimaA, Вы знаете, я за месяц до операции ходила к урологу именно из-за такой симптоматики, но тут тоже все непонятно было, потому что перерыв мог быть и по 2-3 часа, а бывало, что только встанешь с унитаза, пардон, и вроде опять позыв. Назначили мне кучу анализов, пройти гинеколога, также под вопросом был и "нейрогенный мочевой пузырь". Но ничего я сделать не успела.
После операции 3-4 месяца все было идеально в этом плане, потом началась нервотрёпка и я замечаю, что опять "бегаю". Не могу определить из-за чего это:то ли действительно нарушение иннервации, то ли больше психосоматика какая.
Но вообще, грыжа у меня секвестрировалась в декабре 2015, а ерунда с мочевым началась, наверное, не раньше 2018, причем не сразу стало плохо, постепенно.
Сейчас я особо про эту проблему не думаю, есть другие, более серьёзные .
А так уролог сказал, что после всех обследований можно будет более-менее определённо назвать причину учащенного мочеиспускания.


----------



## FlyLady (9 Фев 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> @FlyLady, Мариночка, живу в двух часах езды от Шира, про "Ширлайн" не слышала.
> Спасибо, буду знать.


Пожалуйста
Моя мама со своей сестрой из Дивногорска раньше периодически бывали на о.Шира, один раз даже я с ними была))
 но это было ооооочень давно,
что я мало чего помню, кроме катания на катамаране))
а потом несколько раз они привозили оттуда соль.  Я иногда у мамы до сих пор  прошу её, если под руками Ширлайна нет)
Когда давным-давно травила описторхов,  так до и после приема бильтрицида, пропивала курсами Ширлайн, чтобы минимизировать застой желчи.


Дина написал(а):


> а если наметился перегиб, а если песок и т.д. и т.п. Так и до колики можно допрогоняться.
> Это я к чему-навредить можно чем угодно, даже усиленным питьём обычной воды (как сейчас модно советовать выпивать чуть не по 3 литра в день), а уж про минерализованную и говорить нечего. Я бы без рекомендации врача и обследования ЖКТ пить лечебную воду не стала бы. К тому же вопрос с дозой: для каких-то вод дозы чуть не столовыми ложками считаются.


Ну так никто и не говорит, что нужно пить без предварительного изучения вопроса/консультации врачей  и особенностей собственного организма.
Во-первых, я  отлично знаю свои диагнозы и другие  особенности организма, в т.ч. и ЖКТ, а во-вторых,  я довольно неглупый человек,
поэтому вполне способна соотнести пользу и/или вред того или иного препарата самостоятельно или совместно со специалистами


----------



## AlexSam (9 Фев 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Вы знаете, я за месяц до операции ходила к урологу именно из-за такой симптоматики, но тут тоже все непонятно было,
> А так уролог сказал, что после всех обследований можно будет более-менее определённо назвать причину учащенного мочеиспускания.


Здравствуйте!
Было бы хорошо обратиться к Урогинекологу,т.к. это могут быть смежные проблемы. А там уже видно будет), если нет соматических причин, то подумать о мышцах? И  это уже к др.АИР) .


----------



## Дина (22 Фев 2021)

@FlyLady, я не Вас конкретно имела ввиду, хотя отвечала на ваш пост, а вообще. Это хорошо Вы (впрочем, как и многие другие, но не все, не все) можете вдумчиво подойти к такому вопросу, а кому-то скажи, что полезно пить какую-то или какую-то воду и можно даже предупредить и о согласовании с врачом и о дозах, только любит наш человек самолечением заниматься. Если уж у уринотерапии поклонники есть, то что говорить о "простой минералке". И начнут литрами пить там, где нужен стакан в день. 
Хотя, конечно, все сами с головами на плечах и с доступом в интернет.


----------



## Дина (22 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, у нас такого личного врача в городе нет. Впрочем, я планирую весной пройтись по врачам, надеюсь и осмотр гинеколога осилю (взять с собой подушку под спину, что ли🤔🤪).

А вообще, хочу сказать спасибо за открытие такой темы, т.к. я вспомнила, что люблю и чернослив и курагу и вообще сухофрукты. Прикупила на пробу разных, открыла для себя тёмную курагу, купила отменного черного изюма и израильских фиников, а главное нашла чернослив-не просто чернослив, а пища богов, нектар и амброзия в твёрдом виде, гастрономический, не побоюсь этого слова, оргазм. Готова ему оды петь. Его нельзя банально есть, им можно только лакомиться. Дорогой, правда, и достать у нас сложно, но стоит каждого рубля. Успела две баночки в запас прикупить, караулю новую поставку в ИМ.
А, еще купила "от нервов", но и думаю, что на ЖКТ небольшое влияние есть, магний диаспорал-единственный приемлемо доступный цитрат магния не БАД, а медицинский препарат. Правда, он в дозировке 300 идет, многовато оказалось для меня именно в плане воздействия кишечник (хотя в аннотации написано, что в течение нескольких дней пройдет, но я еще решила и сэкономить), делю пополам, а то много магния тоже организму зачем. А так получается доза 150-как у многих других добавок.


----------



## AlexSam (22 Фев 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> @AlexSam, у нас такого личного врача в городе нет. Впрочем, я планирую весной пройтись по врачам, надеюсь и осмотр гинеколога осилю (взять с собой подушку под спину, что ли🤔🤪).


Тогда уролог.





Дина написал(а):


> ..., а главное нашла чернослив-не просто чернослив,. Его нельзя банально есть, им можно только лакомиться. Дорогой, правда, и достать у нас сложно, но стоит каждого рубля. Успела две баночки в запас прикупить, караулю новую поставку в ИМ.


 Заинтриговали), что за аббревиатура ИМ? Как называется, если не секрет?


----------



## горошек (22 Фев 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> магний диаспорал-единственный приемлемо доступный цитрат магния не БАД, а медицинский препарат. Правда, он в дозировке 300 идет, многовато оказалось для меня именно в плане воздействия кишечник (хотя в аннотации написано, что в течение нескольких дней пройдет, но я еще решила и сэкономить), делю пополам, а то много магния тоже организму зачем. А так получается доза 150-как у многих других добавок.


Препарат отличный. Я уже писала, сио моя сменщица на нем давление нормализовала. Пьёт кусами типа месяц через месяц, по 300 вполне норм. Дочь тоже в меня его попивает, и я иногда. 300 идут хорошо, нет прям сильного послабления от такой дозы у нас.


----------



## darling (23 Фев 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> только любит наш человек самолечением заниматься.


особенно я. Улыбнуло.
Поев таблеток сенны,порталак-приятен на вкус....почему то не дали результатов.

На сегодня -курага,чернослив,инжир. Промываю тщательно и заливаю теплой водой. . Для удобства в миксер. 2 раза в день. Проблема решена. 
Много овощей в любом виде.


----------



## Дина (23 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, ИМ-это интернет магазин, любой. Я покупала в wildberries,  а чернослив марки St. Dalfour. Он, вроде, в зарубежных ИМ продается, типа iherb, но я подожду пока к нам завезут. Ну и в крупных городах, наверное, в рознице есть, раз даже у нас в магазине есть из джемы.
А самолечением я тоже увлекаюсь, а что делать-у нас компетентных врачей можно и не найти даже платно.


----------



## горошек (23 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Промываю тщательно и заливаю теплой водой. .


Это правильно. Сухофрукты вещь хорошая, но диоксид серы в них.....увы.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> @AlexSam, ИМ-это интернет магазин, любой. Я покупала в wildberries,  а чернослив марки St. Dalfour. Он, вроде, в зарубежных ИМ продается, типа iherb, но я подожду пока к нам завезут. Ну и в крупных городах, наверное, в рознице есть, раз даже у нас в магазине есть из джемы.
> А самолечением я тоже увлекаюсь, а что делать-у нас компетентных врачей можно и не найти даже платно.


Понятно, «темная» я), инет магазин)).  Спасибо, посмотрю , люблю чернослив, дыню, клюкву, манго сушеную.


----------



## Дина (23 Фев 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Это правильно. Сухофрукты вещь хорошая, но диоксид серы в них.....увы.


Одно время я увлекалась сушкой как своих фруктов, так и покупных. И дыни с бананами сушила и абрикосы. Конечно, в промышленных масштабах техпроцесс часто предполагает использование консерванта, но я заметила, что некоторые покупные сушёные абрикосы по вкусу не отличаются от тех, что я сушила сама, а некоторые имеют явный посторонний привкус. Сегодня выбросила свежеоткрытую пачку чернослива-есть невозможно, да даже нюхать неприятно. А пакетик с курагой открываю-запах вполне натуральный, медово-фруктовый. И, честно говоря, если органолептические свойства продукта меня устраивают, то я его с удовольствием ем, есть там консервант или нет его. Вон уксусная и молочная кислота тоже консерванты. А уж сколько в некоторых фруктах бензойной кислоты...


----------



## горошек (23 Фев 2021)

@Дина, будьте уверены, что диоксид серы есть во всех сухофруктах и во всем вине. Весьма не полезная штука, хотя существуют тоже допустимые пределы. Но на вкус она никак не влияет. Вкус скорее портят жиры, которыми смазывают, например, чернослив, в т ч и глицерин, ну и тому подобное.


----------



## Дина (23 Фев 2021)

Ну, т.к. вина я не пью, то с одними сухофруктами всё меньше его попадет. А вот те, кто пьёт, да еще и черносливчик любят-вот пусть они поберегутся . Шутка. Нас много чего неполезного окружает, хотя бы и колбаса. Да и овощи на гидропонике, мясо при жизни тоже не дефлопе ело. 
Думаю, эндогенного SO2 вырабатывается больше, чем от пары съеденных черносливин или кураги.
Немного не по теме (хотя ходьба должна повышать тонус в том числе и мышц живота, а это положительно влияет на перистальтику), но скачала шагомер для телефона-чудесная штучка. Давно хотела, но как-то откладывала. Раньше ходила "по таймеру", но скучно, а тут прямо развлекалово . Хожу, слушая выпуски с канала Армена Захаряна-это нечто невероятное. Сегодня слушала о трех вариантах перевода Сэлинджера-смеялась до слез и незаметно прошла 3500 шагов.


----------



## горошек (23 Фев 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Нас много чего неполезного окружает, хотя бы и колбаса.


Не ем никогда уже очень много лет. И дочь не ест. Смотрела "Наш потребнадзор", там рассказывали, что всё больше, вместо ферм по разведению скота, появляется ферм по разведению мучных червей, из них готовят порошок, чтоб добавлять потом в фарш. Конечно, на этикетке это будет завуалированно под другими названиями. И сказали, что уже сейчас в каждой второй пачке колбасных изделий под видом красителя Е-120 используется какой-то раздавленный жук. Ох, вот ведь и вещи-то натуральные, а всё же съесть их не хочется.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Будьте уверены, что диоксид серы есть во всех сухофруктах и во всем вине. Весьма не полезная штука, хотя существуют тоже допустимые пределы.


Страшнее, когда добавляют в кондитерские изделия.
Диоксид серы при взаимодействии с водой образует сернистую к-ту SO2+H2O=H2SO3, она нестойкая, распадается на воду и газ. Промыли, замочили на 10 мин, промыли. А что делать с пряниками-печеньем(( Мы отказались из-за астмы.



горошек написал(а):


> Не ем никогда уже очень много лет. И дочь не ест. . И сказали, что уже сейчас в каждой второй пачке колбасных изделий под видом красителя Е-120 используется какой-то раздавленный жук.


В колбасе нитрит натрия, доказанный канцероген и яд накопительного действия. Мы не едим давно, ребёнка в школьной столовой накормили Докторской, теперь фанат. Хоть в магазин его не бери, так жалобно просит, как будто неделю не кормили.


----------



## darling (24 Фев 2021)

Девочки,чем питаться ?  Как смотрите на замороженные овощи,фрукты? Крупы?  Молочка?Морепродукты? Мясо?

В парке осиливаю только один круг,довольно-таки большой. Шагомера нет. Заметила молодую женщину,с ярким румянцем на щеках,быстрая хотьба,лицо довольное...По доброму улыбнулась. С палками много людей.


----------



## горошек (24 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Девочки,чем питаться?


Да очень просто. Исключите из питания все рафинированные продукты, как то белый рис, белая мука и т п, промышленно переработанное мясо, ограничьте потребление соли, жиров и сахара. Старайтесь выбирать продукты качественные. На понятно, что идеальных в наша время нет, но все же, смотрите на состав, заходите почаще на сайт Роспотребнадзора. Следите за общей дневной калорийностью. А при такой вот организации питания, слушайте, что просит ваш организм из данного набора. Он обязательно будет делать правильный выбор, может не сразу, с когда поумнеет, т к уже испорчен этот механизм у него на всяких добавках-приманках. А исключать глютен, молочку и т п нужно только по подтверждённым лабораторно показателям, а не потому что модно это сейчас, и все на это списывают. Я например, в детстве не любила молочные продукты, а сейчас жить без них не могу. Мясо в молодости каждый день ела, теперь могу и без него иногда. А маленькая наша никогда не любила масло, а тут переболела, и стали шелушится  губы у неё. Так стала просить сливочное масло, в ее случае козье, на завтрак обед и ужин. Так и ела пока губы не прошли, а потом перестала. Что такое конфета она у нас до сих пор в свои 2,5 года не знает.
Замороженные овощи зимой вполне неплохая альтернатива.


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> слушайте, что просит ваш организм из данного набора. Он обязательно будет делать правильный выбор, может не сразу, с когда поумнеет, т к уже испорчен этот механизм у него на всяких добавк


стала есть творог,раньше не любила. И сыр плавленый-мягкий. Именно мягкий.



горошек написал(а):


> Мясо в молодости каждый день ела, теперь могу и без него иногда


я точно так же.  Отварю кусочек индейки,сьем с удовольствием ....и больше не хочу. Куриный бульон с гренками люблю.



горошек написал(а):


> Что такое конфета она у нас до сих пор в свои 2,5 года не знает.
> Замороженные овощи зимой вполне неплохая альтернатива.



 Иногда позволяем - свежую сахарную булочку. Это внучка-любительница. У меня давным давно выставлен диагноз-преддиабет. Поэтому  всё сладкое,мучное исключено. Иногда позволяю себе-зефир. Очень хочется. 
Дочь и внучка соблюдают рацион питания.

Да,и  ....забыла ,что меня "несёт" со стакана молока.  Не надо никаких порталаков! Очищение полнейшее,правда всё это началось ночью. Всё равно я очень рада,нет тяжести в области копчика. Сижу нормально. Когда полный кишечник полнейший дискомфорт и ощущение боли . 

Вот ещё один выход найден 💃


----------

